# Ik ben erg blij het met cadeau



## Dalieux

I've encountered this sentence in an exercise, but I don't get the order of *het* and *met*.

Is this sentence even possible? Shouldn't it be *blij met het cadeau* (happy with the gift)?


----------



## elroy

Dalieux said:


> Shouldn't it be *blij met het cadeau* (happy with the gift)?


 Yes.  The original has an error.


----------



## Dalieux

Just as I suspected. Thank you for confirming it.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

If I say: ''Met het cadeau ben ik erg blij''. Is that ok?


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> If I say: ''Met het cadeau ben ik erg blij''. Is that ok?


Yes, correct.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, maar hoe vaak hoor ik dat? Ik bedoel, bestaat er een regel voor?


----------



## ThomasK

Alisson Pereira said:


> If I say: ''Met het cadeau ben ik erg blij''. Is that ok?


Het is niet onmogelijk, maar "met *dat *cadeau" lijkt mij beter. Dan is de nadruk van de vooropstelling (de frontpositie van met + N) logischer.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ok, maar hoe vaak hoor ik dat? Ik bedoel, bestaat er een regel voor?



Ja, als je voor een of andere reden enige  nadruk wil leggen  op het cadeau, plaats je het cadeau voorop. Helemaal niet ongewoon en bovendien goed Nederlands.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

So, we can say in the original sentence, the person is not* 'so happy' *with the gift, can't we?? I mean the gift is just another one.


----------



## eno2

No you can't say that. Where does that interpretation come from?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Ja, als je voor een of andere reden enige nadruk wil leggen op het cadeau



I don't know, I just interpreted that way.


----------



## ThomasK

Are you referring to"het" as opposed to "dat"? "het" refers to a particular present in this case that has been mentioned before, that's all...


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> I don't know, I just interpreted that way.


Was that an answer to my #10?  You quoted #8


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> . Where does that interpretation come from?


Come from this answer:



eno2 said:


> a, als je voor een of andere reden enige nadruk wil leggen op het cadeau


----------



## eno2

Where is the link with what I said was a totally erroneous interpretation ?: =>  





> the person is not* 'so happy' *with the gift


That interpretation of yours is the exact opposite of the meaning. .


----------



## Alisson Pereira

That's a problem!
Of course my interpretation was based on your answer (If you want to emphasize the gift). In my mind if a person gives you a gift, I think, you won't say: ''Ik ben verdrietig met het cadeau", but ''Ik ben blij..'' (just for education. You know what I mean). However if you say ''met het cadeau ben ik blij'', that's really mean that.

I'm sorry, just interpretation.


----------



## eno2

There's zero ground for all that. Especially without any context. 
What you place in the beginning of a sentence (emphasizing it), doesn't  reverse the meaning.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Je hebt gelijk!!


----------



## eno2

Met deze eindconclusie ben ik erg blij. Opgezet zelfs.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ik ook!!


----------

